# Kidrise. New art



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! Just finished a new painting. Would love some honest feed back.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It is the kind of art that always grabs my attention because it makes me wonder about the person. I can't decide if he is sad or lost in thought.

Nice job!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Look at those eyes! It's wonderful!

I only find weird one thing, his superior lip. Its like... to much curvy, like it's wide in left and right but in the middle is too thin >.<

Besides that, I like it a lot


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like your style and bold color choices, very nice piece.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I like it! For me it has this vintage touch.:vs_OMG:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I really like this portrait. Very good job. If it were mine I would probably lighten up the lips just a very little bit. Looks a little kind of like he is wearing lipstick.


----------

